# Prosperity w/o Pills?



## MelloMan489 (Mar 29, 2012)

A quick question. Mental disorder seems to run rampant within the younger members of my family; My little brother is 19, he was diagnosed with Manic-Depressive Disorder (Bipolar disorder, sorry, I don't like the word "bipolar") at a very early age. I'm 22 now, and I went and saw a doctor about this DPD madness somewhere around a year ago.

Since then, he's attempted suicide by his meds about twice now, which has given me a HIGHLY understable adversion to prescription meds. My question is this, is there no way to beat this own your own without the meds? I've tried the whole "cognitive therapy" b.s., and it never worked for me. Is there a way to go about this solo, or need I just bite the bullet and call the Clomazepam Man?


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

We are all so different. exercise and good nutrition work for some. there's meditation, reiki, dbt, act, naturopathy, etc. theres many types of therapies to try.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

well there arent any meds for dp, so if that's your only problem i'd go with therapy. but if bipolar runs in the family i'd be prepared to try them if needed. it doesn't sound like the meds caused your brother's attempt from what you said. meds are usually a big part of treating bipolar and mania. but there aren't really any meds they've found to consistently help dp


----------



## SnowFlake (Jul 7, 2012)

Celexa is one way to go in the pharma realm that will cause less harm. If you ask me, stay away from the benzos, thats what gave me DP. Those are serious fuckin drugs and not really for long term use at all although the doctors will keep giving up to you. You could try a gluten free diet, or a paleo diet, cleanses, herbal teas etc. Gluten free in particular might help since some people have an elevated cortisol response to gluten containing grains. Green tea and Holy Basil also lower cortisol.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I was on medication for quite a while.. around a year and a half or so? Not sure but still my experience with medication wasn't that good, I took everything, tons of anti-psychotics/depressants, stuff for anxiety I can't even remember all of them, I looked like a zombie and it was no good in long term, I've been off the meds for a while now, I'm only taking Clonazepam when I feel extremely anxious or when I'm about to have a panic attack, I quit everything else for my own good.
I would advise acupuncture, I did it for quite a while and it helped, I don't even know why I quit... probably because I'm simply stupid.


----------



## cbeck (Feb 8, 2008)

If you want to have dp for life, "call the clonazapam man." It certainly will take all the anxiety and damn near feal like a cure, then it has you hooked and its a bitch to come off of. I would say it would be ok to use on a per needed basis if you are having panic attacks. I gave into it 12.5 years ago and did pretty good through out those 12.5 years however long term use of a benzo is not good. I have constant ringing in my ears amongst other symptoms now and it does not go away if I take more or take less. Just use caution if you go down that road. It can take a bad situation and make it worse in the long run. Just my 2 cents. Good Luck.
PS: I came out of dp/dr for a few hours a few times in the first six months that I had it, If I had only given it more time,I think I would have came out of it on my own but once I went on kpin, I never had another true window of clarity.


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

I agree with CBeck here. Don't go down the road of using kpin.... It can turn on you and mess up your mental and physical health pretty bad. Its not worth it.


----------



## JG Berry (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm not sure if this helps, but mindfulness meditation (Specifically that technique) helps me a metric butt-ton when I can actually pull it off. The "grounding" effects are immediately recognizable, and the calming effects don't hurt either. Sam Harris has written a little bit about it from the neuroscience perspective, and I suggest checking it out.


----------



## MelloMan489 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jesus, It's December now, and I am JUST getting through all the replies. Thanks for all the advice, ya'all (Yes, I'm Southern. Mock me.







). It's been a trying time since I last posted; I've spent the last couple months trying to come back to a "non-doped" state. I was given Ceraquil to help bay the anxiety. HELL of a drug, but not so when trying to coexist with the outside world. More news at 11.


----------



## Oblivion (Jan 1, 2013)

JG Berry said:


> I'm not sure if this helps, but mindfulness meditation (Specifically that technique) helps me a metric butt-ton when I can actually pull it off. The "grounding" effects are immediately recognizable, and the calming effects don't hurt either. Sam Harris has written a little bit about it from the neuroscience perspective, and I suggest checking it out.


learnt it from the internet?


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Oblivion said:


> learnt it from the internet?


I recommend "Mindfulness for Dummies" - it's popular enough to be available from most libraries, and it has a CD insert for guided meditations. It's a good introduction for a beginner, then you can move onto other material or do it unguided.


----------



## Oblivion (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice, thanks


----------

